# Hi From PA :)



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im obviously new here lol  Im from PA, have had mice in the past and am now looking for some new ones in any odd and funky colors breedes out there might have in thier mouseries  Very easy going, good talker/listener and I draw/paint for a hobby so if anyone would ever be interested just ask, I sometimes do them for other people(friends so ) but I cant wait to talk to some of you and like I said Im definetly looking for some new mice if any breeders out there have any new liters 

Meg


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## lilyraisin (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello! 

I'm in Pittsburgh so I'm curious if you find anywhere that breeds fancy mice. I'm not a breeder. I am just looking for a good place to obtain a friend. I know pet stores aren't a good place from which to adopt but I don't know where else to look.

Please let me know if you have any success in your search! 

Thanks!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! Not sure where you are from in PA..but I am in Baltimore and will have mice babies ready next month! There are several breeders in the Baltimore DC area.


----------

